# how to disable GPU-Z check for updates automatically?



## people2004 (Feb 15, 2013)

it show me a message: New version available
everytime i opened it.
it is kinda annoying.


----------



## 95Viper (Feb 15, 2013)

Hope this helps answer your question... 
Info:  I have two instances of GPUz open for explanation purposes only.  You only need one instance running.


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 15, 2013)

or just do the update. will take lesser time.


----------



## people2004 (Feb 16, 2013)

WOW! never used a software like this, the need to use this method to turn off automatic update check.
thanks for the perfect answer.
GPU-Z 0.5.9 runs very stable on my computer, and my computer is almost 4 years, so i don't think i need to do the update.


----------



## Naki (Feb 17, 2013)

people2004 said:


> WOW! never used a software like this, the need to use this method to turn off automatic update check.
> thanks for the perfect answer.
> GPU-Z 0.5.9 runs very stable on my computer, and my computer is almost 4 years, so i don't think i need to do the update.



Latest GPU-Z (0.6.7) has some nice enhancements, such as saving the window position when you exit it and run it again.


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 17, 2013)

yes indeed. try the new ones ,they area  lot better, with the addition of stress tests etc.


----------



## people2004 (Feb 20, 2013)

GPU-Z 0.5.9 have enough features for me.


----------

